# Houston Fishing Show "Fishing Heating Up"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay Report*
*By Captain Chris Martin*

Wow, how fast the fishing and weather turns around for the best. Both wade fishing with lures, and drift fishing plastics produced excellent catches and a lot of smiles for our guests on Sunday. Despite losing acres of water Saturday morning, the wind picked back up early Sunday, bringing with it more water into the bay. BFL Guide Rick Hammond guided returning customer Chris B. and guests to a epic day of catching trout & reds while wade fishing. They drug the lures across mud/grass to find themselves returning back to the lodge around 5PM. Black & chartreuse proved best with TTF tip with 1/8-oz. heads.

BFL Captain Harold Dworkaczyk found scores of trout & reds with Mike C. wade fishing from the sights of diving brown pelicans. According to the Captain, "Mike is a really good angler, and worked his fovorite black plastic to catch em." BFL Guide Steve Boldt put returning customer and longtime fan of Bay Flats Dick L. and son's on a day to remember. The weather and company was perfect, according to Dick L. "We hit the weather just perfect."

Sunday evening the lodge welcomed back returning customer Chris S. and Craig A. with guests for a 2-day 3-boat event Sunday-Tuesday. Deb and I will be packing up for the Houston Fishing Show starting February 29-March 4. Reports to follow! If you're in Houston, and want to discuss a future trip or just say hello, please come visit us at the Fishing Show. If you're planning on booking at the show, we will arrange to take care of you and your guest's admission. Please call Angie our Office/Booking Manager the day you're arriving to make arrangement for tickets. NOTE: If you cannot make the show in Houston, but still want to take advantage of huge savings for this coming Spring, Summer or Fall, please call during show dates. March 4-will be the last day to book and save.

*Solunar Forecast & Predictions*

Click here http://www.solunarforecast.com/solunarcalendar.aspx

*Monday's **Weather Forecast*

Overcast with rain, then a chance of rain in the afternoon. Fog early. High of 72F. Winds from the East at 10-15 mph. Chance of rain 20%. 61-drgrees water temp, 27% moon illuminated.

*Testimonial *

*MIke S *
02-24-2012
Some fishing friends and I just returned from a memorable trip to Bay Flats Lodge, with smiles on our faces. Great food, good friends, and the fish were the bonus. Thursday was a marginal weather day as far as fishing was concerned. The partly sunny, 80 degree day that was forecast, never happened. Instead, a foggy and wet, windy and choppy day on the water greeted us as we ventured out into San Antonio bay. Undaunted, our guide, Jason, took us to the fish. We were the only boat in sight for most of the day. We drifted the back lakes, tossing a variety of topwaters, touts, and Gulp shrimp under a popping cork. We caught some quality fish, despite the weather, and had a great time enjoying our outdoors experience.

*Join our fan page.*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...08195102528120

*Watch our story*






1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.Shoalwaterboats.com
www.gundogbaits.com​
-New Executive Chef
-Marina on site
-Golf Cart
-Simms Rental gear​


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*M. Curran*
02-27-2012
We had a great time. I have been to 2 similar lodges in Texas that did not have full time guides, and I think that your relationship with your guides really adds a lot to your operation. We will certainly try to get back there next year for the winter rates special. Thanks again!

*Eddie R.*
02-27-2012
Mike Curran, Phil Curran and myself were beyond thrilled with our weekend at your lodge. Everything exceeded our expectations and we will undoubtedly be back.

*GuyFishing*
02-27-2012
Well, we had another great trip at Bay Flats Lodge. Got a nice break in the weather while fishing on Sunday. Ended up with almost 3 limits of trout and 4 limits of reds. All caught on saltwater assassins and TTF's, black/ chartreuse was bait of choice. Trout were fairly small all around 16", but the reds were all good size. One of my buddies even caught a nice 27" 9 lb redfish! Talk about a tournament size red...


----------

